# Can I Use Drano w/Septic Tank?



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

This is NOT something I would anticipate doing regularly. But -- our bathtub is draining slowly, and we are all so terribly busy these days I hate to ask hubby to add yet one more chore to his list. If I could solve the problem chemically, at least for the time being, life would be simpler.

What do you think?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Read the bottle. They will usually have a claim of being safe for septic if it is safe.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

try checking the drain for hair. try some nair before thr draino. Just a thought. Sam


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with tamsam, also if you remove the screen on drain take a piece of wire and you most likely can remove the hair/stoppage a bit at a time a lot cheaper and better than drain cleaner.
Glenn


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Start with a plunger. 

A plunger usually takes care of the problem. Just make sure you use it right (most folk don't).


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say 'no' to drano in the septic tank. That's some pretty caustic stuff and the bacterial balance of a septic is easily disturbed. But I haven't used drano in years, so I agree with CT; check the label.

You might try pouring boiling water down the tub drain. Our's get clogged occasionally and boiling water and a plunger usually do the trick. I've read your supposed to pour boiling water down the drain every so often to keep it clear, but I always forget to....until it gets clogged.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Draino is safe for septic systems if used according to the directions on the package.

With that said, my recommendation is to buy yourself a Zip_It Strip for around $2. These 3-foot plastic "snakes" are great for unclogging drains....and "yes" even you can do it Edayna, no need to put the job on your dh's honeydew list.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

WIHH your house is great. I for one like all the crapola on your walls


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Put in borax and vinegar and leave overnight. Works well.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes to everything said, and get a Zip-It Strip. Even with a screen over the drain, hair manages to get down there and stop up the works.

We never use Draino, but do sometimes pour a leftover soda, like Mt Dew, in the bath drain. I think that stuff eats hair.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

for a buck or two you can buy a nifty shower drain clog remover..it is like a long stiffish plastic thing..kinda looks like a zip tie along the edges where it has these little teeth..and you run it down into your drain and pull out the clumps of gunk..smelly gunk.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a fun job. I think I would rather pour a bottle of Drano down there.  But it is much cheaper and better all around, so I will try this zip thingy! Thanks y'all!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

edayna said:


> Doesn't sound like a fun job. I think I would rather pour a bottle of Drano down there.  But it is much cheaper and better all around, so I will try this zip thingy! Thanks y'all!


Once you're done using the Zip-It Strip you can go post about your experience in the Coutryside Family thread named "Things you have found disgusting."


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

one thing that works great on slow drains especially ones that get a lot of soap run down them is to boil at least a gallon of water and add a generous amount of dish wash soap dawn is best but others work also get it boiling good and pour slowly down the drain i do this to kitchen sink and shower and tubs when ever they run slow and it seems to clean them right up


----------



## mthome (May 8, 2009)

I've used Drano several times with our septic tank, no problem. The gel kind works like a charm.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

This is why I plunge all our drains regularly. run hot water in the sink -shower - tub -whatever until there are at least a few inches . Pull the plug and plunge . if there is an overflow I hold a wash cloth over it so there is more suction . i do this regularly (every couple of months) to keep things flowing . Sometimes I put a scoop of oxiclean or baking soda down them too - makes em smell better.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> and for the record, thats not _our shower _nor my plugged drain :nono:. As everyone knows, if this were truly a picture of my house, there'd be more "crapola" on the walls.



Oh... we all already have a very good picture of what your shower looks like  :baby04:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

You may need this: :frypan:

But sshhh, you didn't hear it from me, K?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

edayna, according to their website (http://www.drano.com/unclog-drain/) it is safe to use in septic tanks.

If you find it's not getting unblocked you may want to have a little fishing expedition and see what comes up out of there.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

WildernesFamily said:


> If you find it's not getting unblocked you may want to have a little fishing expedition and see what comes up out of there.


ESPECIALLY if you have infants/toddlers crawling around. They love to drop stuff in the water, down the drains.... don't ask me how I know...


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

We like to use the stuff that Roebic puts out, we get it at Lowes. Soap digesters, and such that will help break down the gunk in the lines, but won't damage the septic system.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

For modern sinks and tubs, hair and gunk will usually lodge under the mechanical drain stopper plug, before it lodges in the drain trap.

Unless the drain cleaner is a gel type, it usually won't be effective in this case, as it will quickly flow by the stopper mechanism and flow to the trap, where they may be no clog.

Removeing the the stopper and scraping away the grossness, is the best way. The sink is pretty easy to do. Tubs can be a bit more work. Try one of these "grabbers" in the tub first, as other's have suggested.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Draino is safe for septic systems if used according to the directions on the package.
> 
> With that said, my recommendation is to buy yourself a Zip_It Strip for around $2. These 3-foot plastic "snakes" are great for unclogging drains....and "yes" even you can do it Edayna, no need to put the job on your dh's honeydew list.


Thanks for that tip! Im going to get one of those.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Pour in a cup full of baking soda, followed by a cup full of vinegar. After it stops fizzing pour some boiling water in it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I looked today for one of those zip it strips and couldn't find one. Can you get them online?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Pour in a cup full of baking soda, followed by a cup full of vinegar. After it stops fizzing pour some boiling water in it.


This works. I've done this many times.

Daddy had a plumbing business when he was alive. Drano made him a lot of money. It will eat your pipes and if they are in concrete, it will get VERY expensive.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

We have used Drano as long as I can remember (about 12 years) and haven't had any major problems with our septic. We do use the clotheshanger/screwdriver technique to remove any "seeable" stuff, though.


----------



## madbury (Jul 27, 2009)

We recently did some interviews to try to address this issue of using commercial cleaners in septic systems. The scientist we interviewed recommended against these cleaners -- more information here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

madbury said:


> We recently did some interviews to try to address this issue of using commercial cleaners in septic systems. The scientist we interviewed recommended against these cleaners -- more information here.


Accoriding to the website you linked to, the scientist lumped all drain cleaners into one category. I could not find anywhere a specific discussion of Drain-o.

I would agree that some drain cleaners can be a problem for septic systems and the environment. I would not put Drain-o in this category, however. The active ingredients in Draino are bleach and lye. Using this product as recommended by the manufacturer should not cause any problems. The lye will combine with fats and grease and make a soap like residue. The bleach will oxidize organic matter and thus be converted to salt.

Don't get me wrong, I do not recommend using chemicals but as a last resort. IMHO, the homeowner should always try to clear plugged pipes by using the appropriate snake or auger or with pressure.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

we use those zip strips..but draino is safe for most septics


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Pour in a cup full of baking soda, followed by a cup full of vinegar. After it stops fizzing pour some boiling water in it.


That's what we've used for the last 30 years. It's worked fine most of the time. Now and then though the old snake has to take over.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks CF, going to get a few of those too.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

We purchased our zip strip at Menard's hardware store (found in the midwest). I wasn't able to find it available online.


----------

